# Does this make any sense to you?



## Chris (Dec 2, 2016)

http://abc7.com/news/da-wont-charge-fresno-man-who-confessed-to-punching-baby-to-death/1635736/


----------



## frodo (Dec 2, 2016)

Chris said:


> http://abc7.com/news/da-wont-charge-fresno-man-who-confessed-to-punching-baby-to-death/1635736/



he has dirt on someone.


----------



## nealtw (Dec 2, 2016)

There is more to this story..


----------



## Chris (Dec 2, 2016)

It would be nice if they would tell us. So far they make it sound like he is getting off for murder.


----------



## nealtw (Dec 2, 2016)

But what if they can tell the baby was never punched


----------



## Chris (Dec 2, 2016)

Why would you tell the police you punched a baby if you didn't?


----------



## nealtw (Dec 2, 2016)

Chris said:


> Why would you tell the police you punched a baby if you didn't?



This could go forever, best wait for more news.


----------



## Chris (Dec 2, 2016)

nealtw said:


> This could go forever, best wait for more news.



This is California stranger things have happened


----------



## frodo (Dec 2, 2016)

Chris said:


> This is California stranger things have happened



i started thinking,,,,dangerous, i know

what if the kid was choking and he punched hr to dislodge the food.
but did not dislodge it.
she dies,  he says he punched her, media, goes stupid with out all the facts,  
nothing new there


----------



## havasu (Dec 2, 2016)

...cuz Black Lives Matter, and nobody else.


----------

